# German Automotive Engineering.



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

*German Automotive Engineering- closed?*

I know this is a longshot, but...

Anyone know anything about them? They are the agents for MTM in the uae, and i have been trying to get in contact with them. Nothing. 

I know they were situated in Al Quoz, Looked for their shop last night, but couldn't find it. 

Do you know if they closed down?


----------

